# df -h



## masayoshi (Nov 26, 2011)

I read Handbook.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-steps.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/bsdinstall-partitioning.html
I am very curious about everybody's partition layout.
After typing *df -h*, could you copy and paste result here?
Thanks in advance.


```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    963M    553M    333M    62%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e    944M     14K    869M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f    7.7G    4.1G    3.0G    57%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1d    3.7G    166M    3.2G     5%    /var
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jail/www/dev
```


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 26, 2011)

```
Filesystem                    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada1p2                    19G    9.6G    8.5G    53%    /
devfs                         1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/gpt/home                  19G    942M     17G     5%    /usr/home
procfs                        4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
linprocfs                     4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
/dev/label/iomegatb           1.4T    183G    1.2T    13%    /mnt/iomegatb
//ROOT@IOMEGANAS/BACKUPS      1.8T    192G    1.6T    10%    /mnt/backups
//ROOT@IOMEGANAS/DOCUMENTS    1.8T    192G    1.6T    10%    /mnt/documents
//ROOT@IOMEGANAS/MOVIES       1.8T    192G    1.6T    10%    /mnt/movies
//ROOT@IOMEGANAS/MUSIC        1.8T    192G    1.6T    10%    /mnt/music
//ROOT@IOMEGANAS/PICTURES     1.8T    192G    1.6T    10%    /mnt/pictures
//ROOT@IOMEGANAS/UNIX         1.8T    192G    1.6T    10%    /mnt/unix
//ROOT@IOMEGANAS/DESCARGAS    1.8T    192G    1.6T    10%    /mnt/descargas
```

When I need more space I move parts of the hierarchy to new partitions. The "IOMEGANAS" part relates to a Iomega NAS. In 8.2 I used root on ZFS, but I had to start from scratch in 9.0 so I discarded ZFS due to its high memory usage.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2011)

I've various schemes :e

```
root@maelcum:~#df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a    495M    271M    184M    59%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad0s1e    989M     28M    882M     3%    /tmp
/dev/ad0s1f    5.8G    962M    4.4G    18%    /usr
/dev/ad0s1g     19G     92k     17G     0%    /usr/home
/dev/ad0s1d    495M    215M    240M    47%    /var
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /var/named/dev
```


```
root@williscorto:~#df -h
Filesystem                         Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot                              213G    630M    212G     0%    /
devfs                              1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
tmpfs                              3.6G    8.0k    3.6G     0%    /tmp
procfs                             4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
fdescfs                            1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev/fd
linprocfs                          4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
zroot/usr                          216G    4.2G    212G     2%    /usr
zroot/usr/home                     219G    7.1G    212G     3%    /usr/home
zroot/var                          212G     36M    212G     0%    /var
zroot/var/log                      212G     13M    212G     0%    /var/log
molly:/usr/ports                   1.3T    349M    1.3T     0%    /usr/ports
molly:/usr/src                     1.3T    597M    1.3T     0%    /usr/src
molly:/usr/obj                     8.7G    4.9G    3.1G    61%    /usr/obj
molly:/storage/media               5.2T    2.7T    2.5T    52%    /storage/media
molly:/usr/ports/packages          1.3T     55M    1.3T     0%    /usr/ports/packages
```
And the most complicated..

```
root@molly:~#df -h
Filesystem                          Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad0s1a                         989M    368M    542M    40%    /
devfs                               1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
tmpfs                                 6G    224k      6G     0%    /tmp
procfs                              4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
/dev/ad0s1d                           2G    186M    1.6G    10%    /var
/dev/ad0s1e                         8.7G    4.9G    3.1G    61%    /usr
/dev/ad0s2d                          24G     62M     22G     0%    /usr/home
linprocfs                           4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
tank/FreeBSD/jails                  1.3T     59k    1.3T     0%    /jails
tank/FreeBSD/jails/clean_jail       1.3T    580M    1.3T     0%    /jails/clean_jail
tank/FreeBSD/jails/j-build-i386     1.3T    339M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j-build-i386
storage                             2.5T    186k    2.5T     0%    /storage
storage/media                       5.2T    2.7T    2.5T    52%    /storage/media
tank/FreeBSD/ports                  1.3T    349M    1.3T     0%    /usr/ports
tank/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles        1.3T    7.0G    1.3T     1%    /usr/ports/distfiles
tank/FreeBSD/ports/packages         1.3T     55M    1.3T     0%    /usr/ports/packages
tank/FreeBSD/src                    1.3T    597M    1.3T     0%    /usr/src
tank/FreeBSD/src.old                1.3T    648M    1.3T     0%    /usr/src.old
tank/FreeBSD/jails/j1               1.3T    882M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j1
tmpfs                                 6G    4.0k      6G     0%    /jails/j1/tmp
devfs                               1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /jails/j1/dev
tank/FreeBSD/jails/j2               1.3T    1.6G    1.3T     0%    /jails/j2
tank/FreeBSD/jails/j2/mysql         1.3T     79M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j2/var/db/mysql
tmpfs                                 6G    4.0k      6G     0%    /jails/j2/tmp
devfs                               1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /jails/j2/dev
/usr/ports                          1.3T    349M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j1/usr/ports
/usr/ports/distfiles                1.3T    7.0G    1.3T     1%    /jails/j1/usr/ports/distfiles
/usr/ports/packages                 1.3T     55M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j1/usr/ports/packages
tank/FreeBSD/jails/j-build-amd64    1.3T    801M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j-build-amd64
tmpfs                               6.1G     75M      6G     1%    /jails/j-build-amd64/tmp
/usr/src                            1.3T    597M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/src
/usr/ports                          1.3T    349M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/ports
/usr/ports/distfiles                1.3T    7.0G    1.3T     1%    /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/ports/distfiles
/usr/ports/packages                 1.3T     55M    1.3T     0%    /jails/j-build-amd64/usr/ports/packages
devfs                               1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /jails/j-build-amd64/dev
procfs                              4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /jails/j-build-amd64/proc
```


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 26, 2011)

Very simple here::e

```
justin@wutheringgeek.pts/0 ~ % df -h
Filesystem           Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/label/rootfs     71G     17G     48G    26%    /
devfs                1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
linprocfs            4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /usr/compat/linux/proc
```


----------



## _martin (Nov 26, 2011)

One of the server: 

`$ df -h -t ufs`

```
Filesystem           Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mirror/groot    1.9G    953M    867M    52%    /
/dev/mirror/gtmp     3.9G    5.3M    3.6G     0%    /tmp
/dev/mirror/gvar     3.9G    243M    3.3G     7%    /var
/dev/mirror/gusr      19G    8.3G    9.5G    47%    /usr
/dev/ad8p8            81G    4.0K     75G     0%    /var/crash
```

Any data is stored on ZFS. 

But it strongly depends on what is that server going to be used for. With ZFS on root, you can decide/modify the layout on fly - that is one very cool advantage.

On my sandbox virtual machines I use:


```
512M    swap
*       /  (rest of the disk)
```

On "generic" purpose servers (UFS only) I go with: 


```
1024M  / 
2048M  swap
1024M  /tmp
2048M  /var
*      /usr
```

/var can be problematic on mail servers, on smaller disks you can hit a problem with /usr when you do a full world/kernel compilation.

I also like to create /local file system, where all data goes on (webs,iscsi,virtualbox,etc ..) and /export when data is exported to other servers too.


----------



## ramonovski (Nov 26, 2011)

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a     14G    7.4G    5.7G    56%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1d     65G     12G     48G    19%    /home
```

That's from my first and current FreeBSD installation.

Lessons I've learned:

Â» /usr will get fat a lot, make a partition for this.
Â» /tmp can be a pain-in-the-ass for your /, make a partition for this.


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 27, 2011)

ramonovski said:
			
		

> ```
> Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
> /dev/ad4s1a     14G    7.4G    5.7G    56%    /
> devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
> ...


You bet. I'll redo the partition work once I decide to reinstall my FreeBSD.:e


----------



## folivora (Nov 28, 2011)

```
Filesystem                Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a        496M    323M    133M    71%    /
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e        496M     26M    430M     6%    /tmp
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f        894G    449G    373G    55%    /usr
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d        3.7G    1.3G    2.1G    38%    /var
fdescfs                   1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jail/bnc/dev
/dev/md0.eli              1.8G     18M    1.7G     1%    /usr/home/cron-user/private
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jail/service-1/dev
/usr/jails/basejail       894G    449G    373G    55%    /usr/jails/dns.1/basejail
devfs                     1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jails/dns.1/dev
fdescfs                   1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jails/dns.1/dev/fd
procfs                    4.0K    4.0K      0B   100%    /usr/jails/dns.1/proc
backup-1://mnt/STASH3    1.8T    791G    1.0T    44%    /mnt/backup-1
backup-2:/mnt/STASH      1.8T    1.2T    624G    66%    /mnt/backup-2
```


----------



## akregator (Dec 1, 2011)

```
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0s1a    6.9G    904M    5.5G    14%    /
devfs           1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ada0s1b    6.9G     98M    6.2G     2%    /var
/dev/ada0s1d     49G    7.7G     37G    17%    /usr/local
/dev/ada0s1e    220G     57G    145G    28%    /usr/home
linprocfs       4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /compat/linux/proc
procfs          4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
```

My port tree is in /usr/local and I let /usr/src in / partition.

I've not set yet tmpfs but I'll do it soon. It's a very new FreeBSD installation (FreeBSD 9-RC2) so, there are no much files for the moment.


----------

